# Look Quartz pedal 99 grams?



## WAZCO (Apr 5, 2004)

From the look of the picture, I have a hard time believing it's for the pair.

From Velonews.com









Look unveiled a new mountain-bike pedal just in time for the fall 'cross season. It's perfect timing, considering the first impressions the pedal leaves - it is simple and appears muck-proof. The Quartz pedal comes in three models that differ only in their material makeup. The design is reminiscent of Time, but it doesn't use conventional springs - instead, engagement and disengagement depends on the elasticity of the metal front bails, which retain the cleat on each side of the pedal. Because there is no mechanical spring, there are no small mechanisms to clog up or trap mud. The top-end model - the Quartz Carbon Ti - features a 12mm titanium axle that rotates on three bearings housed in a carbon resin body. The entire package weighs just 99grams. The second-tier model, the Carbon, shares the same carbon body as the Carbon Ti, but substitutes a 10mm steel axle for the titanium and only has two bearings; it weighs 115 grams. The 125-gram, entry-level offering shares the steel axle and dual bearings but has a fiberglass composite body and is simply called the Quartz.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

WAZCO said:


> From the look of the picture, I have a hard time believing it's for the pair.
> 
> From Velonews.com
> 
> ...


Each and that's a claimed weight!


----------



## wheelhot (Jan 6, 2006)

wow, I think the 99 gram is the most expensive model, even CrankBros Eggies cant beat that. OMG!!!


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

So? Bebops are still lighter (97.5g per pedal) for the stainless model and the now out of production Aermet spindle ones were 10g lighter per pedal. As to depending on flexing steel to retain the cleats, its not the strangest setup as far as pedals go. Bebop cleats use spring steel tabs to engage the pedal body. Personally I would feel safer though with a rigid steel mechanism and a simple elastomer spring as was done with the Onza and Box pedals (and on the Box ones the elastomers were much more durable/long lasting) but I suppose they run afould of the patent on the time pedals then probably. Look's previous mtb clipless pedal offering a decade ago operated much like SPDs.


----------



## EuroMack (Jan 15, 2007)

I always wondered why Crank Bros. did not flex the wire bails instead of adding additional springs. I guess we'll see how it works.

Regarding elastomers: I had a set of Onza H.O.'s and they SUCKED! They were light, but retention was unpredictable. I don't know the Box pedals.

FWIW, I've been on Bebops for several years and love them. I bought several pairs on closeout from Nashbar before they sold out to Performace. I'm on my last set of cleats, so I was very happy to see they're back in production.


----------



## Ty (May 20, 2004)

My Bebop deluxes are lighter than the Looks - and they are steel with no weight limit.

Bebop deluxe pedals are 87.5g per pedal.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Ty said:


> Bebop deluxe pedals are 87.5g per pedal.


I covered that already when I said the stainless ones are 97.5g/pedal and the aermet ones (which is what the deluxe use) are 10g less per pedal.


----------



## Ty (May 20, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> I covered that already when I said the stainless ones are 97.5g/pedal and the aermet ones (which is what the deluxe use) are 10g less per pedal.


Whoops ! missed it, yes you beat me to it ! 

(must learn to read the thread before posting :blush: _


----------



## mtbcharley (Apr 26, 2006)

The Quartz pedal will be available in three models: the Quartz Carbon Ti (246g per pair including cleats and hardware); the Quartz Carbon 278g per pair including cleats and hardware); and the Quartz (298g per pair including cleats and hardware).

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/exclusive-looks-new-mtb-pedals-and-frame-11772?img=8

BOOM ! Google power !


----------



## Timeless (Mar 23, 2007)

I always figure they should add in the cleat weight as well. For example speed frog pedals are really light but their cleats weight more than others. So the lost weight was just moved to the cleat. I personally would rather have the weight on the pedal than on my cleat.

We will have to wait and see how much the cleat weights


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Timeless said:


> So the lost weight was just moved to the cleat. I personally would rather have the weight on the pedal than on my cleat.


Huh, why would that matter??


----------



## zooford (Dec 20, 2006)

aren't bebop cleats something like 80g/pair?

they're pretty bulky either way...same with speedplay's, too bulky for my tastes. one of the nice WW things of the eggbeater/time-style design is that it allows for light cleats (CB premium cleats ~30g/pair i think?)


----------



## Ty (May 20, 2004)

zooford said:


> aren't bebop cleats something like 80g/pair?
> 
> they're pretty bulky either way...same with speedplay's, too bulky for my tastes. one of the nice WW things of the eggbeater/time-style design is that it allows for light cleats (CB premium cleats ~30g/pair i think?)


Bebop cleats 46g/pair.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

As to bulky, they fit in the recesses for mtb shoes and actually since you need to CUT away part of the tread on many shoes to clear the spindles (bebop pedals have extremely low stack heights and large float at 10 degrees each way) you save additional weight off your shoes for those making the weight on pedal vs shoe argument.


----------



## Timeless (Mar 23, 2007)

I kind of want to know how good those pedals will be review wise. 

Could be something worth thinking about replacing my tried and true shamino pedals.


----------



## wheelhot (Jan 6, 2006)

wow, the cleats and bolts add that much weight? yeah and I agree with you bout the extra platform. I wonder how does the price compare


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

wheelhot said:


> wow, the cleats and bolts add that much weight?


Yep. Brass and steel aren't light. Although weight weenies has them at 45gr not 50. It still puts the Look pedal on part weight wise with the Candy 4ti.


----------



## wheelhot (Jan 6, 2006)

and in that case, i hope the quartz will perform better then the Candy though cause, the Candy is basically a eggbeater + platform. I wonder how CrankBros manage to get their cleats and bolts so light


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

Light for today's standards perhaps, but I hope to have something better in all ways, at half the weights, somewhere this year.
Where's the innovation?


----------



## wheelhot (Jan 6, 2006)

> somewhere this year.


huh?


----------



## Haroldlikesbikes (Jan 3, 2006)

I talked to the Time guys at length at IB and I brought up the new Look pedals. They said that a couple years ago they had nearly the same design being fast-tracked through design. But they found the engagement was sort of soft and that it resulted in some front to back freedom in movement. 

I tried to talk to the Look guys, but could not find anyone to talk to (too busy standing around looking busy).


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

I've run the stainless Bebops since '00 and love them. I see no point in trying anything else. 98 grams each by my scale.

They require cutting of a couple treads on the bottom of your shoes, but I guess that just makes the shoes lighter as well.


----------



## Ty (May 20, 2004)

f3rg said:


> I've run the stainless Bebops since '00 and love them. I see no point in trying anything else. 98 grams each by my scale.
> 
> They require cutting of a couple treads on the bottom of your shoes, but I guess that just makes the shoes lighter as well.


Same here ! Also been running the Bebops since at least '00 and absolutely love them too.

Here are my old SLs and 'heavy weight' steel versions:



















https://img46.imageshack.us/img46/8048/bebopux6.jpg

https://img46.imageshack.us/img46/9083/k2iz8.jpg


----------



## Ty (May 20, 2004)

mountainforce said:


> yes the bebops may be light - but how heavy are the cleats?
> 
> From what i understand the quartz carbons are 230grams including the cleats.


Bebop cleats 46g/pair.


----------



## Ty (May 20, 2004)

Bebop deluxe =184g + cleats 46g = 230g.

(not claimed weights, but actual weights)


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

mountainforce said:


> yes the bebops may be light - but how heavy are the cleats?
> 
> From what i understand the quartz carbons are 230grams including the cleats.


According to Ty, they're 46 grams a pair. I'd verify it, but I don't feel like unbolting them from my shoes, so I'll just take his word for it.

So, 98 grams per pedal for stainless, plus 46 for the cleats is 242 grams total. That's 12 grams above the claimed weight of the Look pedals. I'm not sure if the Looks will have a rider weight limit since they have Ti axles-most Ti axled pedals do--but the Bebops don't (because they don't use Ti).

Still, the Bebop Aero-S versions are even lighter than what I have, at 178 grams a pair, so they come in well below the Looks, with no weight limit, and they've been around long enough to prove they can hold up over time.


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

Ty, what seatpost do you have on that bike?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

The other question that the picture presents is; "How narrow are those bars?"  It must be tough to climb on a SS with bars that narrow.


----------



## Ty (May 20, 2004)

f3rg said:


> Ty, what seatpost do you have on that bike?


New Ultimate Alloy Post 31.6mm x 350mm.


----------



## Ty (May 20, 2004)

rockyuphill said:


> The other question that the picture presents is; "How narrow are those bars?"  It must be tough to climb on a SS with bars that narrow.


Very Narrow !!!

It is set up for the flat roads of ol' London town - the tyres should be a clue  - great for getting through traffic, which we have a lot of in London. I don't think I have seen a hill in two years ! But I have to agree with you that If I was going off road or doing a lot of climbing I would put on a wider bar.

Even with this narrow bar I find myself moving my hands inwards when I am spinning along that is why the grips are _over_ the brake lever clamps.

. . . and one other thing, in that picture the Klein was actually a 5 speed (11t/t12/13t/14t/16t) - you can't see it but there is a Dura Ace short cage rear mech - you can tell by the angle that the chain leaves the bottom of the front chain ring, the home made shifter (below) is mounted on the chain stay.


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

I think we need pics of the drive side of that Klein!


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

You'd barely have to turn the bars to pack that bike in a bike box...  I used to run 20" wide flat bars on my MTB back in the late 80's, but I couldn't go back to narrow bars like that again, even for road riding. 



Ty said:


> Very Narrow !!!
> 
> It is set up for the flat roads of ol' London town - the tyres should be a clue  - great for getting through traffic, which we have a lot of in London.


----------



## gray bishop (Sep 16, 2006)

sales rep came over with the look carbon (not carbon ti) pedals and they felt very light, sorry i didn't rush to get a digital scale and snap some pics for the board


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

I get the Look Quartz in two weeks. I cannot wait since these look like the real deal... light pedals that actually work.

The $99 pedals look like a solid value. The $399 models are some of the most expensive grams saved per dollar. It's much like the Keo Ti's on the road. They said there's absolutely no weight limit on the $399 carbon ti's and they have three bearings instead of two. So the the $99 pedals have two bearings and weigh 250 grams. More details here:

http://content.mtbr.com/TRD_14_361crx.aspx

They will go on this test bike 20.8 lbs as pictured. How do I lighten it?

Btw, it is the most awesome race bike I've ever tried. Full review coming soon.

fc


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

francois said:


> They will go on this test bike 20.8 lbs as pictured. How do I lighten it?


Seat
Cranks
Wheels
Brake Rotors
Tubeless with Stan's?
Front Derailleur
Shifters
Pedals


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

mountainforce said:


> Is that confirmed that the ti axel version has no weight limit?? If they do indeed weight 99grams each and come with 3 bearings rather than crappy unreplaceable bushings which wear out then im going to be very very happy.
> 
> I will be interrested to see how much they weigh in total WITH cleats.


Yes, that came from the GM of Look USA, last week.

In my foray, into Ti axles from Crank brothers, I broke the axles in the first month (weigh 150 lbs). My riding partner broke his in 4 months and he weighs 170 lbs. We're both xc riders.

I'll get the Look cleat weights today.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

BlownCivic said:


> Seat
> Cranks
> Wheels
> Brake Rotors
> ...


Yes the current seat is a Fizik Gobi at 290 grams.

The cranks are already pretty fancy with K-Force light and ceramic bearings. I don't know the actual weight.

The wheels are not too shabby with ti axles

Rotors, yes. Stans is the best option?

Tubeless with Stans. Yes, although it already has 90 gram tubes.

Front derailleur and shifter are on their way out. I'll try 1x9 and singlespeed.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Finally!!

First ride is tomorrow.

fc


----------



## wheelhot (Jan 6, 2006)

Wow! Sweet, you bought Look's hardtail? cool.

Tell us how do your pedals perform please


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

wheelhot said:


> Wow! Sweet, you bought Look's hardtail? cool.
> 
> Tell us how do your pedals perform please


Yeah!!

The first edition review is here:
http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/look-quartz-pedal-pro-review/

fc


----------



## wheelhot (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks, I will be waiting for your ride review


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

francois said:


> Yeah!!
> 
> The first edition review is here:
> http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/look-quartz-pedal-pro-review/
> ...


 Those are great news indeed!

How do you compare the axle length to the Egg Beaters 4Ti? Longer..?


----------



## tehan (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi,
I have already bought the quartz carbon yesterday.

If you wan't mounted cleats correctly(add or not shims) you will have a play as shown below.

btw -mine quartz carbon weights 252g (w/o cleats)

edit 10.04

I think I was wrong with first "fit up" with spacers - thats why there were crap. Now they are really flawness with 1mm spacers under the cleat.
But Pierre- You shouldn't put 2mm specers with cleats, and the rest in pcv bag - I thought at first that they need to be. After a one day I realized that I have to change some spacers- yes I haven't read the instruction

some photos


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

tehan said:


> Hi,
> I have already bought the quartz carbon yesterday.
> I've mounted them today ang got a ride, and I have to tell anyone that THEY ARE CRAP.
> When You clip in to the pedal, you can move the shoe back and forward over 2mm. Soo when you ride shoes are going forward and back, it is soo annoing and it makes strange noise beides!


Dang, I wanted to sell my 4TI eggs but, I'll wait a bit I think...


----------



## wheelhot (Jan 6, 2006)

> I think I know what is going on, it need correct spacer under the cleat!!!!!!


Yeah, thats the reason in the packaging there are spacers, maybe you also can trim your shoes, that what I read from one of the mods blog.

By the way, DG, what is up with your 'join specialized boycott!'?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

tehan said:


> ... THEY ARE CRAP.
> When You clip in to the pedal, you can move the shoe back and forward over 2mm. Soo when you ride shoes are going forward and back, it is soo annoing and it makes strange noise beides!


Sounds like an install problem. 2mm???

I used mine yesterday and they were flawless. Very postive click, very secure and easy to clip out.

fc


----------



## xc-rider (Jan 16, 2004)

(X-Post with WW website...)

Dear Tehan,

I'm Pierre from Look.

We would have appreciated if before writing that the Quartz is "crap" on many forums you have contacted either your distributor or Look directly to help you out in the set-up of your pedals / shoes combo since improper installation really seem to be the cause of your problem.
Anyway, since we are here, I'm happy to support you so that you can enjoy your pedals like we want you to.

From the pictures, my guess is that you are using the thicker 2mm spacer which has to be used only with shoes that have tall "side knobs" on the soles. It's hard to see from the pictures if that's the case or not but if you didn't need the 2mm spacer it could easily explain the play you are feeling.

A good picture that you could provide to help you would be a side picture of the pedal with your shoe inserted so that we can see where are the "side knobs" (sorry if it's not the proper word for this... but hope you can understand) as opposed to the pedal platform that are supposed to support these knobs when pushing.

I really think there is a solution to this, hope you'll be connected soon so that we can sort this out and also that when you ride the pedals with a proper set-up you'll have a different oppinion than the one you expressed earlier.


----------



## wheelhot (Jan 6, 2006)

> Dear Tehan,
> 
> I'm Pierre from Look.
> 
> ...


Wow, thats a quick response from the CS. Looks good so far


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

You and me both... Why do you want to sell them?

Anyway, *Tehan*, did you fix the problem?


----------



## madskatingcow (May 23, 2006)

Hi Pierre,


small question : do the pedal's clips make direct contact with the sole or do they make contact with the spacer inbetween? With Time & Crank Brothers pedals, the clip touches the sole directly causing excessive wear with carbon soles (my Specialized carbon soles were worn out after 6 months of riding Time Atac XS pedals).

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

Batas said:


> You and me both... Why do you want to sell them?


I have a brand new pair of 4TI in their box but they aren't too durable (mainly the bushing wearing the Ti axles) so I ordered the Quartz Carbon Ti that should last much longer with it's 3 bearings per pedals... I'll wait until I get some times on the Look before I sell the Eggs though...


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Perhaps those protection plates would help?


----------



## tehan (Jan 22, 2007)

I wrote that in edit in my previus post, and want to post one more time here:

I think I was wrong with first "fit up" with spacers - thats why there were crap. Now they are really flawness with 1mm spacers under the cleat.
But Pierre- You shouldn't put 2mm specers with cleats, and the rest in pcv bag - I thought at first that they need to be. After a one day I realized that I have to change some spacers- yes I haven't read the instruction

also what will happen when sole will wear off, and it wan't be spacers under the cleat?


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

francois:

Nice bike... and where did you get those WHITE Ritchey stem and is there a WHITE seatpost too from Ritchey? Also, how does the Ergo grip feels?


----------



## Treybiker (Jan 6, 2004)

Ty said:


> Same here ! Also been running the Bebops since at least '00 and absolutely love them too.
> 
> Here are my old SLs and 'heavy weight' steel versions:


Did your bike get caught in between a rock and a hard place? Looks really narrow.


----------



## wheelhot (Jan 6, 2006)

Wow, thats a singlespeed speedster, Pace Rigid fork, extralite V-Brakes (correct?), Selle Italia saddle (correct?), cutted flat handlebars. What does it weight?


----------



## xc-rider (Jan 16, 2004)

tehan said:


> I wrote that in edit in my previus post, and want to post one more time here:
> 
> I think I was wrong with first "fit up" with spacers - thats why there were crap. Now they are really flawness with 1mm spacers under the cleat.
> But Pierre- You shouldn't put 2mm specers with cleats, and the rest in pcv bag - I thought at first that they need to be. After a one day I realized that I have to change some spacers- yes I haven't read the instruction
> ...


Dear Tehan,

I'm glad you found the correct set-up. Hope you'll enjoy the pedals for a long time now !

Of course I'm not going to be here to make sure everybody has the correct set-up but I want to answer your question as I think it's an interesting one.

What if the side knobs of the sole wear off ?

Well that's a good question, so a little history on the Quartz project can be useful here  
Our previous pedal called 4x4 used a CB licence and this design is also based on the use of the side knobs as the biggest part of the platform contact area (the wire or spring isn't exactly the best one...). This is also true for Time pedals and many others.
What we found out (and it was true for the 4x4 too) is that there was not the correct communication about this fact and (or maybe because...) not a very precise and well explained way to adjust the position of the knobs on the pedals.
So what we did before designing the body of the Quartz is that we contacted all the shoes manufacturers we could think of and ask them what was the height of their side knobs.
From that, we've designed the Quartz so that with most shoes manufacturers on *brand new shoes* you would have to use between 1.5mm (Specialized...) and 2mm (Shimano...) of spacers.
Then of course there are all those people who will install the Quartz on already used shoes, that's why the new ones need the tallest spacers and usually on used shoes you'll find a good fit with either spacers of 1.5mm, 1mm, 0.5mm or no spacers at all. Of course if the fit still isn't correct with no spacers at all (Francois was THE example of this) then there is no real solution except on Sidi shoes on which side knobs can be replaced.
That's the only bad news I have to give 

Now for the good ones, when properly set-up, the Quartz offer the best platform contact area there is on the MTB pedals market... and this won't stay a secret for long so I can tell you : Thanks to this huge platform, we expect that softer sole can be used and will be produced again soon. Small platforms have brought shoes manufacturers to build stiffest and stiffest MTB shoes years after years. But we are talking MTB here, not road and from my experience I can say that walking can be part of Mountain-biking. We all know how it feels these days to walk in rocks or mud with those super stiff carbon soles... not so nice. Let's hope shoes manufacturers hear us and offer softer soles made possible by the huge platform of the Quartz !

Ok I guess this is it, you won't need me anymore here. In case you have more questions, since I'm just the MTB Products Manager (not pedals) I'll send you the Pedals Products Managers to answer your tricky questions 

Pierre


----------



## madskatingcow (May 23, 2006)

Hi Pierre,


small question : do the pedal's clips make direct contact with the sole or do they make contact with the spacer inbetween? With Time & Crank Brothers pedals, the clip touches the sole directly causing excessive wear with carbon soles (my Specialized carbon soles were worn out after 6 months of riding Time Atac XS pedals).

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## xc-rider (Jan 16, 2004)

With 0.5mm spacers only or no spacers at all, the wire is in contact with the sole. From 1mm spacers, the wire is in between the spacers and the cleat --> no contact with the sole.


----------



## RWGreen (Dec 5, 2004)

Pierre - helpful stuff, Thanks. Now just waiting for my carbon version to show up...


----------



## cswi9367 (Mar 1, 2005)

"Of course if the fit still isn't correct with no spacers at all (Francois was THE example of this) then there is no real solution except on Sidi shoes on which side knobs can be replaced.
That's the only bad news I have to give"

WOW, THAT SUCKS. so these only work for new to slightly new shoes. good luck. im sure poeple will be pissed in time.


----------



## wheelhot (Jan 6, 2006)

Ahh, thats great, I was wondering if the normal clipless MTB shoe is going to go extinct (Im using Shimano MTB competition shoes, but I tried a normal MTB clipless shoe and its much more comfortable  ). Now lets hope some designer will design nice looking and comfortable MTB shoes. Walking on rocky terrain will be easier on these shoes.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

That happens already with egg beaters and time pedals... But people use them anyway... At least Look give several shims....


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

Batas said:


> That happens already with egg beaters and time pedals... But people use them anyway... At least Look give several shims....


With others, you get sideways float, rotational float (both of which I really like in pedals) but not front to back float even with no contact at all between the sole's lugs and pedal....


----------



## cswi9367 (Mar 1, 2005)

wheelhot said:


> Ahh, thats great, I was wondering if the normal clipless MTB shoe is going to go extinct (Im using Shimano MTB competition shoes, but I tried a normal MTB clipless shoe and its much more comfortable  ). Now lets hope some designer will design nice looking and comfortable MTB shoes. Walking on rocky terrain will be easier on these shoes.


what?


----------



## wheelhot (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh sorry, damn, after rereading that statement I made, it really do sound confusing anyway I shall restate my point.

What Im trying to tell is the demand for normal non competitive MTB shoes nowadays are getting less and most of these non competitive MTB shoes design looks tacky and not attractive (Im a bit of a fashion conscious person).

I personally tested both type of shoe and ended up with a competition shoe cause Im using EggBeater, sometime I do wish my competitive shoe is more flexible (but that would defeat its purpose) cause its difficult to walk on rocky terrain when you are in a situation where only by carrying your bike you can cross through the terrain.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Yeap, I understood that... I wonder how used a shoe must be to feel that for/aft movement...


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

cswi9367 said:


> "Of course if the fit still isn't correct with no spacers at all (Francois was THE example of this) then there is no real solution except on Sidi shoes on which side knobs can be replaced.
> That's the only bad news I have to give"
> 
> WOW, THAT SUCKS. so these only work for new to slightly new shoes. good luck. im sure poeple will be pissed in time.


So I have two rides on the Look Quartz with my really beat up Sidi Dragons. The pedal body does not have contact with the shoe sole.










So the performance was excellent. The interface was really solid and the click in and out was very easy.

It's just like an eggbeater I think. the cleat has a secure connection with the pedal and it's not a problem at all.

I think what I'm not benefiting from is the bigger platform interface that the Quartz can provide. But it's not like there's any issue/problem.

I've moved the cleats to a newer shoe and will try them again today.

I did notice that I really had to trim the soles on the exit path of the pedal body when clicking out. Little 2 minute job and the clicking out was very smooth.

fc


----------



## PCC (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm getting a pair of these pedals when they're more available on the market!


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

Omar, too much time on the internet!  LoL! 


Well, lookie what we have here! @259.5g would that be really light? Just asking since other competitors have good offerings. My Xpedo is around 205g/pair and it still performing well for 2 years plus.... And another pedal yet to center stage is Exustar's E-PM28Ti @186g/pair... Top it all, it's all good since they're SPD compatible! 

Perhaps, I'm missing something important here... Hmmm... Let me have more time to immerse here..


----------



## wheelhot (Jan 6, 2006)

Okay, the odd part about XPedo is that its lightweight but I dont know why its not getting popular. Its mud evacuation do look better then a Shimano SPD pedal but I just dont know why its not getting popular.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

wheelhot said:


> Okay, the odd part about XPedo is that its lightweight but I dont know why its not getting popular. Its mud evacuation do look better then a Shimano SPD pedal but I just dont know why its not getting popular.


They're not very good. I found they wear very fast, and don't use them for that reason.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Not very smart here guys - how about taking the time to "look" at the facts....

Yes the Xpedo Ti/Ti pedals are 205grams the pair and the CHEAPEST look Quartz are 250g.

The Carbon/Ti Look Quartz are 199grams the pair!

So yes the Exustar ones are lighter - but consider this: THe Look have a big platform, they run on 2x cartridge bearings and one needle bearing. The Exustar's run on 1x cartridge bearing and 1x crappy bushing. 


SO - 199grams for the Carbon/Ti is bloody impressive for me. Ive had 4 set's of Exustars - none of them lasted more than a few weeks before developing play. Ive had the same with Xpedo's - there nice pedals but they just dont last. 


PS: I am in no way related to Look - but it's annoying when people spraff crap.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

The weight of the Carbon-Ti version isn´t verified, so we must wait until someone gets them... The carbon ones should be at 230g, but it seems that they are 250g...

Everybody says that the look are going to be more reliable, but there are no long term usage yet...

Now the following pic:










*Tehan *had problems adjusting his pedals, didn't put the correct spacers.

CB guy said that when the sole wears, the problem will be there again...

*Francois* said that is shoes have some wear, and the sides don't touch the platform, the picture proves it, but they perform great...

So, by looking at his pic, I think that all you have to is to make sure that the part of the pedal I marked makes contact with the shoe sole. That way you will never get problems when the shoe sole wears...

I'm I right? I'm I wrong?


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

No - the weights in this thread are for the Cro-Mo version which is claimed 260grams and the pics show 250-260grams so that is entirely correct....

I have no doubt they will be reliable - if you would read up on it, Crank Brothers, Exustar, Xpedo etc all use a bushing which with the exception of CB isnt replaceable. Not to mention they wear out in a few months.

The Looks use replaceable bearings so it's a cause of swapping the bearings - 5 minute job. AND bearings will last much longer than a bushing.

It depends on your sole on your shoes i suppose. I know one thing - by the time the soles on my Carbon shoes wear down to a level like that i would have replaced them a long time ago.....


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Yeap, I tend to agree with you regarding bushings vs. bearings, of course... But the body structure must be durable too...

I thought Teahn bought the Carbon ones...


----------



## wheelhot (Jan 6, 2006)

Ah I see, now I know, thanks


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Tehan did indeed buy Carbon ones - but i'd like to see a pic of them on a scale. They should weigh 230grams by having a hollowed out axel - so im not sure how his could be overweight as they all use the same body from what i read....?


----------



## cswi9367 (Mar 1, 2005)

as that picture shows, once your sole wears a bit, your are going to have issues. 

first, you use the spacers if you have new tread on your shoe and the body of the pedal will contact the tread. if the tread is gone, then the pedal cage will contact the sole of your shoe and wear that part out, along with giving you play front to back.

so, all in all , if you have brand new shoes, or old shoes, it deosnt matter. not a good concept.

if your worried about pure weight, go to an eggbeater. if your worried about a pedal for mud evacuation and great use, go to atac or eggbeater.

(ive never used eggbeaters, too much float for me)


----------



## wheelhot (Jan 6, 2006)

Hmm, I realize that there are a lot of problem when a clipless pedal has platform.


----------



## tehan (Jan 22, 2007)

Someone wanted a picture on scale my carbon ones. 
I don't have one at this moment, but when I'll be mounting them to another bike I'll do one.

I can assure You that mine are 252g without cleats. Even on the box is marked 125g per each!!


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

If the box says 125g each then that's 250g a pair so whats the problem? Its only 2grams over.....


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Apparently the problem is they were claiming 230g/pair.


----------



## tehan (Jan 22, 2007)

On looks site it's 230g, soo 22g is the problem.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Maybe they haven't updated the website yet. If they have 250 on the box then maybe that is the new figure as it would be confirmed at the printing stage...

Besides - this is WW surely everyone will be after the carbon/Ti model?! :thumbsup:


----------



## tehan (Jan 22, 2007)

A have already titanium rod for spindles so I'm going to "upgrade" my pedals- have a friend who is making such things, and he has made several times such spindels for CB.

Besides, Carbon/Ti version have 12mm axle and I will have 10mm soo mine will be lighter - CB have 10mm also soo it shouldn't be a problem


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

Oh, what an inaccurate ad... that's a bit way off the mark... But 20+ grams isn't going to weigh you down, Tiffster? No way, José!


----------



## zauberer (Nov 22, 2007)

my pair Quarz carbon on scales

249,4gr


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

If the carbon ones are 20g more, probably the Carbon Ti ones will be 20g more too... That's 220g , same as the EB 2Ti and 50g more than the 4Ti...


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Maybe - wont know until they are available - and we've only seen one set of carbons on a scale - others may be lighter?

Not that i care - at least these pedals have lasted more than two rides unlike my Crank brothers - and they have a platform instead of feeling like your pedalling on a spindle so im happy :thumbsup:


----------



## zauberer (Nov 22, 2007)

Tiffster said:


> - and they have a platform instead of feeling like your pedalling on a spindle so im happy :thumbsup:


exactly!
for a platform pedal with perfect standing on it and fine pedalling (1mm spacer) 249gr are more than acceptable.

After 2 rides this weekend I like these pedals.
We'll see after this season how they look and feel when they are used nearly everyday ...


----------



## tehan (Jan 22, 2007)

now I'm happy too 
they are realy fine, after well instaling the cleats


----------



## cocheese (Jan 12, 2004)

How do the float and release tension compare to Crank Bros and Shimano SPD?


----------

